# tote bag in progress <3



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here's a sample of a tote bag we worked on. the design is a resemblance of our stark sammich kitty hehe. we're still perfecting the chihuahua ones D: everything is hand drawn and screen printed out with the finest inks. let me know what you guys think! :happy6:



















here's our sammich :]


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awww that*s so awesome !!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> Awww that*s so awesome !!!


thank u!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Talent!! Love this, the art work is really great. Can't wait to see the Chi. Will you be selling them..what about t shirts?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome! I can't wait for the chihuahua art! I mean, cats are great and all, but... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> Talent!! Love this, the art work is really great. Can't wait to see the Chi. Will you be selling them..what about t shirts?


thanks! the bf is real good at what he does  and yes he's surprising me with the chi design!!! so i can't wait either! will def. be selling the totes and tshirts for the chis <3



KrystalLeigh said:


> Awesome! I can't wait for the chihuahua art! I mean, cats are great and all, but...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thankie!!  haha! u know he's a huge cat fan lol :daisy:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love your kitty, so pretty!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Awwww his markings are so beautiful! Such a lucky guy to get a tote bag inspired by him 😊😻


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great bag  Is Sammich a Bengal? He is stunning 



x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> Great bag  Is Sammich a Bengal? He is stunning
> 
> 
> 
> x


haha! nope he just came out with almost all dark markings cept for one toe that was white :lol:

thanks guys!!!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> haha! nope he just came out with almost all dark markings cept for one toe that was white :lol:
> 
> thanks guys!!!


He certainly is a very handsome chap Can't wait to see the tote with a chi
Could you make them with any chi on? would you need a pic or something:coolwink::daisy:



x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> He certainly is a very handsome chap Can't wait to see the tote with a chi
> Could you make them with any chi on? would you need a pic or something:coolwink::daisy:
> 
> 
> ...


Custom ones would be more pricey. Were still deciding on if we will have that option or not if the client is willing to pay since every color needs a separate screen dedicated to just that. Tomorrow will be the first Chihuahua shirt! <3


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

woop woop ! can't wait to see the shirts! 



x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Teddy76 said:


> woop woop ! can't wait to see the shirts!
> 
> 
> 
> x


Me too!!! ^_^ so eggcited:coolwink:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful tote =) Your work is simply amazing!


----------

